# men who love maltese



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

So, I'll start with the story before I ask the question:

My boyfriend (chris) had no interaction with Diamond for the first 2 years my family had her. This was mainly because Chris lived away from me finishing up his law degree. 

However, Chris was also hesitant to meet Diamond because he was a cat lover through and through. He vowed he could never feel any connection to a dog, and he also thought it was ridiculous to have a tiny dog. He 'affectionately' called Diamond a little rat, and laughed at me when I would look for items to buy for her (clothes, specialized food etc). 

But, this summer he finally met Diamond. At first she barked and barked at him. She was weary of strangers. But, then Chris sat down on the floor and let Diamond sniff him until she felt comfortable with him. She brought him toys and asked him to play fetch. Unfortunately, up until Diamond met Chris, she had never felt comfortable with asking anyone to play fetch with her. Then when she was all tuckered out, she rested her little head on his foot (Chris continues to be the only person Diamond has ever done this to). From that simple yet beautiful moment, he was a maltese lover for life.

I had to take a pic of that beautiful moment.









After two or three visits, he realized that Diamond was a playful, beautiful and smart dog with a heart of gold and the courage of a little lion.

Chris couldn't resist Diamond's loyalty and love. 

Now, rather than saying Diamond can NOT move in with us under ANY circumstances, he has changed his mind and now INSISTS that when we have a home of our own, it will not be a home unless Diamond is a part of it. 

This is a pic of Diamond with Chris and her new jacket that Chris insisted we purchase for Diamond.









Chris also no longer cares that he gets sneers and side glances from strangers on the street who see him walk and carry Diamond down the street as well as dote upon her. However, he wonders how many other men love their maltese, as it is not generally thought of as a manly dog. 

So, the question is: Are there any male maltese lover out there?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely story :heart: These little darlings steal hearts wherever they go.

The first malt I really saw was at a local couples house. The husband was totally obsessed with his little Malt. She got all the attention.

When Lola arrived in Toronto, my daughter picked her up from the airport and took her home to meet her other half. He instantly fell in love with her and has been pestering her to get one.

Lola has my husband wrapped around her tiny paw. :wub: 

I haven't met a man that once they meet a malt don't fall head over heels.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just love your story! :wub: How sweet!

My boyfriend, Alex, has always liked dogs and fell in love with Jax as soon as I got him home. 

Here's Alex & Baby Jax  
This was when they first saw each other.
[attachment=60289:jax_n_alex_first.jpg]

And here's how they lay almost every night!
[attachment=60290:alex_n_jax.JPG]

Alex & Baby Kenzie
[attachment=60291:alex_n_baby_kenz.JPG]

Here is Alex and his little brother putting Kenzie's pink dress on LOL
[attachment=60292:boys_n_kenz.JPG]


I think guys & Malts are a good mix


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

awww....thanks Mandy and Silver for your comments. It's great to know that everyone can love these fluffs!

Mandy...I LOVE that 2nd pic of alex and your fluff. It reminds me of the times when Diamond visited with Chris at his apt. Her spot was either between Chris and I on the couch, or cuddled up next to Chris on the couch.

Truly adorable pics! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love your pictures, girls. The adoration comes shining through. Here's my Steve with his girls. It's definitely true love!
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, I love those pictures! I have yet to meet a guy that doesn't like a Maltese, especially the ones that call them "rats".


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My husband has always liked Tanner, plays with him, etc. But when I got Frankie, he just fell head-over-heels in love with that little boy. He plays with him, talks to him, loves on him all the time. It's so cute.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My husband is crazy about Nikki, and the feeling is mutual.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My husband will talk tough and call the boys little rats, but they literally walk
all over him and he loves it... and they love him! They especially love playing
with him and when he gets home from work, they will bark at him until they
each get some attention from him. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

My bf, Kevin, is a dog lover but he wasn't super ecstatic when I told him I was getting a malt and then he was less excited when I told him I was going to keep her with a topknot and maybe a dress here or there  

Then we got to the breeder's house and Kevin morphed into...what I can only describe as a new mother holding her baby for the first time...LOL he turned into mush and I had to WAIT for him to finish holding and cooing over Lola before I could get to her. I think the first sound out of his mouth was "AWWWWW!"

Kevin readily admits that he never thought he would love a little dog as much as he loves Lola :wub: 
I love the pictures everyone posted! Wish I had some pictures to post but I'm at work :smheat: 

Boys and Maltese definitely mix!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Even my ex-husband loved my Maltese - I guess he did have one redeeming quality after all! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I showed my hubby this thread,he thought it was so cute,all the pix.Especially the one w/ the malts on the couch w/ their daddies. Al was the one who first said something about a Maltese when Amy was getting towards her end. We'd seen them occasionally,we don't see them in this area much. He's not afraid to walk a Malt in public,he loves them and doesn't think they're embarassing. they're his babies and he calls them that and a plethora of other cute names no guy would ever admit to in public... He says if he lost his job,he'd sell every thing to keep his smidgens safe,now that's a man who loves Malts...they love him too.

BTW,I'm never in the pix...someone has to take the pix....

Daddy w/ kids,dress up to visit the nursing home residents









Daddy w/ kids ,pulling couch time,nightly ritual
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL816/40573...9/379705494.jpg

Daddy w/ kids at Xmas
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL816/40573...9/380135876.jpg


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Wanted to add to my picture post (was heading out the door and I couldn't post the pics from work). My husband had a couple of maltese growing up, so he was very comfortable with them already. His family didn't treat them as well as we treat Dora--no regular brushing, too much time alone outside, etc--nothing terrible but not the best thing for them. He doesn't seem to have any problem taking her out in public, although I think he would balk at walking her in a frilly dress (she usually goes out 'naked' or in a sweater). He still resists dressing her up, but just like when I buy girly things for myself, he teases me but accepts it.  You can see he loooooves her. :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cody is almost 9 years old and he is hubby's shadow. They do everything together. It's very cute to see them running errands together.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwww...these pics andd stories are so cute! My guy loves Pepper so much that he keeps offering me $$ for her. He begs to keep her if we have to leave town for any reason....hey, he's more attentive and cheaper than a kennel.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

My grandpa and Micky are best buddies. Sometimes Micky will jump up into my grandpa's chair and squish in beside him so he can sit beside him in the chair. My grandpa calls himself Micky's "father" sometimes. It's so cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your title ... "men who love Maltese" ... I'll finish the sentence ...

Men who love Maltese have my deepest admiration.

They are truly special and wonderful people ... secure in their own manhood... not living their lives by what other people might say.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

My husband is an orthopedic surgeon, and orthopedic doctors are considered
the "jocks" of the medical world. I keep saying he went to this specialty because
he gets to use power tools at work.

And yet you should see him with Chloe. When he is at his office working and
dictating patient notes and operation reports, Chloe is permanently attached
to his lap. I laughed out loud one day because she was sleeping on her back,
her belly up and all four legs up in the air and she was twitching--dreaming 
happy dreams and loving it....LOL!

My husband tries to act all macho but he loves that dog and she loves him the most
out of all us. My two boys are also very fond of her. I always wanted a female
dog because there is too much testosterone in my house but she figured out
how to manipulate all three boys in my family... :smcry:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

adding my husband to your list , we have 4 maltese plus a litter of pups at the minute ..when my husband comes home from work theres 
usually a fight for his lap ,then to lick his feet :heart:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My fiance is completely smitten with our girls! He loves them to death and they feel the same about him! It is so sweet! He has absolutely no shame walking the girls in their pink harnesses or lil dresses! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan loves our dogs so much that he says they're not really like dogs....they're his "kids". 

Abbey used to be his very favorite....but I think Ava has wedged herself in between them :w00t: . He still takes Abbey to the convenience store whenever he goes. It makes her feel special.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband is the boss at a large construction company. He has a lot of manly men there and on his desk is a coffee cup I made him when Zoey was a pup with her picture on it. She has on a pink hat. :wub: I make him a calendar for the office every year with the girls on it and when we go visit him out of town the girls always go to the office to see everyone. Our Christmas cards have their pictures on them every year and he pushes a pink stroller. He awwwww's when they get a new outfit and he's been know to help me pick out bows.
When I get Emy in July I told him we'd see how it went with 3 and if it wasn't working out I wouldn't keep her. A friend was here the other day and she ask if we were keeping Emy and his reply was "its a little late now to even think about not keeping her." He really loves these girls and they love him. I can't imagine anyone not loving a Maltese. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jerry loves the Maltese too. When I had the Lhasas, he always told everyone -- "those are LYNN's dogs!!!" :biggrin: 

But he really loves Lacie and Tilly. Of course, Nellie, his black lab, is his soulmate and she has, imho, helped keep him alive this last year. Whenever I go to Phoenix (2-3 times a month), Jerry always says, "you're bringing the kids, aren't you?" :wub: :wub: And he wants to take them with us as much as possible whenever we go out.

Tilly is his favorite because she pesters him to death, but it's Lacie he will take on walks with him. That started when she was a little baby and he continues it as best he can.

I have so many wonderful pictures with Jerry, Nellie, Lacie and Tilly all curled up together taking a nap. It's so nice to see the softer side of our "he-men". 

And yes, Jerry has been know to push a pink stroller with furbutts in it and walk little white furbutts in dresses, and he's even admired the dresses that I make and told me how cute the girls look. This is only one of the many reasons I love this man so dearly.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is Alex and his little brother putting Kenzie's pink dress on LOL
[attachment=60292:boys_n_kenz.JPG]

LOL, love this pic of the guys puttign the pink dressonyour malt.

When they're together,Aolani and my dad are inseperable. Neither wants to be bothered by anyone when they're haning out on the couch together. What am I gonna do when I move out???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing more macho than a man and his Malt. Seriously. Al helps me pick out goodies to make for the girls and he loves picking out cute frilly things for the girls. He's still trying to find cool stuff for the little man in the group.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ladies....keep the comments coming. I can't tell you the smile everyone's stories and comments bring to not only my face, but Chris' as well. 

The love that Diamond and Chris share brings a tear to my eye. And to read the way everyone's little malts have won over the hearts of the men in their lives really touches my soul.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE


> So, the question is: Are there any male maltese lover out there?[/B]


uh, yep! 3 malts for me, if it wasnt for my oldest, Sampson, there wouldnt be an SM :rochard:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of my Cute Chloe sleeping on my husband's lap in his office.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=60330:IMG_0048__2_.JPG] 

my husband scratching Alex's ears ! 

I cook the food, he feeds him, gives him his pills and picks up the poop.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868432


> What a lovely story :heart: These little darlings steal hearts wherever they go.
> 
> The first malt I really saw was at a local couples house. The husband was totally obsessed with his little Malt. She got all the attention.
> 
> ...


My sweet hubby is here in the living room cuddled up on the sofa with Snowball. Initialy, when I told Felix I wanted a dog for my birthday ... he said we were't getting a dog. LOL I told him it was MY birthday. So, here we are now ... with Snowball turning four years old February 19th. And, here's my hubby in the living room talking sweet talk to Snowball ... just as he always does. He's totally in love with Snowball ... just as I am. 

Felix and Snowball ... 
[attachment=60336:100_7788.JPG]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> men who love maltese[/B]



Oh yes... :web: Ours are all males though we have had a number of female rescues. I even love Tyler and we know he is the devil... :smrofl: 

I'm happiest at home with all the "kids" and am always a little stressed when we are away and someone else is looking after the boys.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,
* My husband initially did not want a dog. After we got Tyson he now kisses him before bedtime every night and puts his pajamas on him! How sweet!! Linda*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

My hubby, Bob, is the ultimate Maltese lover. He just can't get enough...even stops people in stores or walking on the street that have a Malt. He gets out pictures of our Boyz, offers advice, gives our phone number and emails. We have met and made so many new friends because of his "Maltese Disease"....."Malteseosis"!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 1 2010, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868885


> My hubby, Bob, is the ultimate Maltese lover. He just can't get enough...even stops people in stores or walking on the street that have a Malt. He gets out pictures of our Boyz, offers advice, gives our phone number and emails. We have met and made so many new friends because of his "Maltese Disease"....."Malteseosis"!!!!!!!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those all your Malts,we'd be in Malt heaven. Looks like Maltopia to me.

My husband never had dogs in the hose when he was a kid or as a single adult until he met me. If it had hair,it was outside. Now he buys jackets and bows and cute things for his babies. Funny how a cute little dog to move and melt a big guy's heart.
In psychology class we used to call a motorcycle an "extension" ,so a guy who needs masculine dog,that's his extension... So men who love Malts are pretty darn masculine to me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 31 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868754


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868432





> What a lovely story :heart: These little darlings steal hearts wherever they go.
> 
> The first malt I really saw was at a local couples house. The husband was totally obsessed with his little Malt. She got all the attention.
> 
> ...


My sweet hubby is here in the living room cuddled up on the sofa with Snowball. Initialy, when I told Felix I wanted a dog for my birthday ... he said we were't getting a dog. LOL I told him it was MY birthday. So, here we are now ... with Snowball turning four years old February 19th. And, here's my hubby in the living room talking sweet talk to Snowball ... just as he always does. He's totally in love with Snowball ... just as I am. 

Felix and Snowball ... 
[attachment=60336:100_7788.JPG]
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love this picture ,reminds me of Al and the kids. Aren't we the luckiest to have good men and Malts.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

My bf Brian loves Maci..she loves to sleep with her daddy..I love this pic..Brian is a big guy 6ft tall and I love seeing him with little Maci.She is always so excited to see him when he gets home from work.He will pick her up and say hello to her even before he says hello to me! lol I dont mind at all!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Add my fiance John to the list! Jazz is all mine, no doubt about that. He is a mama's boy through and through! John still loves him, but he's my dog. Pixie however, this little tiny 4 lbs soaking wet fluff of a pup, is the other love of his life. I can't tell you how many times a day I see him packing her around and talking nonsense to her. She isn't so picky as Jazz is, she adores John and I both, but you can see the soft spot he has for her as clear as day! John is 6'2", and a very big guy. Pixie is smaller then the average sofa pillow. They make quite a pair :wub:


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I love my hounds and they return it back to me tenfold.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute story. Malts do have a winning way about them.


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

add my fiancee! he never wanted a small dog and when i said i wanted a malt he said i could have 1 if it made me happy but he wasnt having anything to do with it!

know, he walks her if im busy, dresses her! ect, the only thing he doesnt do is top knots lol. 
he even buys her clothes, he orders them off the net then when they get deliverd he is always "lets try them on!" lol.

Bambi adores him, she cant wait to see him, i occasionally drop him off and pick him up from work and she cries when we leave and goes mad when she sees him lol.


----------

